# Indian Archery Deerslayer Recurve - What years produced?



## SkookumDon (Oct 19, 2002)

I collect mostly Ben Pearson 1960s recurves, but recently acquired an Indian Archery Deerslayer recurve (60"). It appears to be a late 60s or early 70s model. Can anyone tell me what years the Deerslayer models were produced? Haven't been able to find anything from my usual history resources. Thanks.


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Contact Escalade sports. It appears they are the current owners of Indian archery. They may be able to give you some info or point you in the right direction.



> 1-800-467-1206
> (Monday - Friday, 8:00 A.M. - 5:00 P.M. Central Standard Time)


----------

